# My piggies are slowly disapearing, what's happening



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My little group of 8 haven't been coming for their food. Every day fewer are showing up and it's almost a week now. I have never experienced this in the 3years I have been caring for them. One came by for a feed after 4 days and then left. This reasured me as I thought that maybe something bad has happened to them but seeing her again made me think that they may have found a better place. I'm so surprised about this, I fed them so well. 
Any ideas about what may be happening?

Whitetail


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe thery are aware of a Hawk in the area and they are spooked.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

In Germany according the information I read, scientists are using pigeons to analyze air pollution. When air gets polluted and poison levels reach certain limits, pigeons leave the area. They are way more sensitive then we are and they pick healthier area to move in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

plamenh said:


> In Germany according the information I read, scientists are using pigeons to analyze air pollution. When air gets polluted and poison levels reach certain limits, pigeons leave the area. They are way more sensitive then we are and they pick healthier area to move in.


EEEEEK!!

So far so good in my little area...my flock is increasing! We are all still breathing! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

My guess would be as mentioned above that there is probably a hawk hanging around and the birds will return when the threat disappears. Wish you best of luck


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Sometimes it may mean that someone else is feeding them. When I see my feral flock get small, I usually come back earlier the next day to see what is happening where I normally feed them. Usually I'll see someone come up in a car (mostly elderly) and get out with some food. The birds flock to the food and eat up as much as they can. By the time I visit them later on in the day, there's only a few around as the rest are so stuffed from eating the food given to them before earlier in the day. 

That may be what's happening to you. They may have found another place to go where they can get food before visiting you and they're so stuffed that they won't bother visiting you any more. But I wouldn't get discouraged. Those people who all of a sudden take an interest in feeding the birds are not always reliable. They stop after a while or don't give them something every day. Your flock may come back to you once this happens.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I thought that maybe something bad had happened to them, I'm not so worried any more.

Whitetail


----------

